# Maignan fuori almeno 2 mesi (10 sett.) Intervento terminato



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.

Il Comunicato ufficiale

AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Mike Maignan si è sottoposto ad un esame artroscopico che ha evidenziato la lesione di un legamento del polso sinistro che è stata riparata. È stata inoltre posizionata una vite percutanea nello scafoide per una sofferenza vascolare.

L'intervento, eseguito nella clinica La Madonnina, dal Dottor Loris Pegoli alla presenza del Responsabile sanitario del Milan Stefano Mazzoni, è perfettamente riuscito. Seguirà una immobilizzazione di sei settimane e successivamente si procederà con il protocollo riabilitativo. Il rientro di Maignan in campo è previsto tra 10 settimane.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

Arrivederci al 2022


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.



Ora sarà possibile sapere per cosa è stato operato oppure il Milan continuerà con questo mutismo generale ?


----------



## shevchampions (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.


Dai avremo la squadra al completo a gennaio. Ah no non avremo il centrocampo fino a febbraio. Vabè son solo quattro mesi dai.


----------



## 13-33 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Farlo andare in nazionale e roba da diletante !!!! Incredibile...


----------



## Kaw (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.


Torna dopo la sosta natalizia, ormai è appurato.
Inutile farsi il sangue amaro e stare a bestemmiare, è andata così.
Contro tutto e tutti, continuiamo a correre!!!


----------



## Hellscream (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.


Stagione finita, la nostra ovviamente, non la sua


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Ottobre 2021)

Non capisco cosa è passato per la testa di Mirabelli e Leonardo quando hanno deciso di farlo andare in nazionale invece di affrontare un problema che sìa lo staff medico che quello dirigenziale erano al corrente ci fosse.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.


Vediamo, ora è impossibile ipotizzare tempistiche di recupero. Che sfiga che abbiamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.


Facciamo 3 mesi e lo rivedremo a Gennaio, giusto per non restarci ancora peggio.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vediamo, ora è impossibile ipotizzare tempistiche di recupero. Che sfiga che abbiamo.


Aspetta,sfiga sarà per Theo che becca il covid,qua è dilettantismo allo stato brado,questo si trascina un problema da un mese e invece di importi e non farlo andare in nazionale anticipando l'intervento gli fai fare il tour europeo e POI ne affronti il problema.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vediamo, ora è impossibile ipotizzare tempistiche di recupero. Che sfiga che abbiamo.


Questa non è del tutto sfiga: i tempi dell’intervento e le annesse modalità di comunicazione sono roba dilettantistica.
Se il problema c’era, e c’era già, andava operato il 4 ottobre.
Non oggi.
Non nel silenzio assoluto… boh


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.


 2 mesi....
Avrei voglia di spaccare tutto.


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.


Anche se non fosse andato in Nazionale e lo avessero operato la settimana scorsa avrebbe guadagnato una settimana appunto, non vedo una differenza sostanziale su un problema di due mesi. 

Perderemo una caterva di punti (della CL neanche ne parlo), avevo l'entusiasmo a mille per come giocavamo, ora quasi quasi non ho neanche voglia di guardare le partite. Sabato vinceremo, forse. Ma alla lunga le magagne di avere un portiere da serie B (anzi due) verranno inevitabilmente fuori. Puoi difendere bene quanto vuoi, ma un gran portiere lo zampino alla fine ce lo mette sempre. E poi per noi era diventato fondamentale addirittura per le ripartenze in contropiede rapide.

Sono sconvolto.


----------



## Theochedeo (13 Ottobre 2021)

Incredibile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Anche se non fosse andato in Nazionale e lo avessero operato la settimana scorsa avrebbe guadagnato una settimana appunto, non vedo una differenza sostanziale su un problema di due mesi.
> 
> Perderemo una caterva di punti (della CL neanche ne parlo), avevo l'entusiasmo a mille per come giocavamo, ora quasi quasi non ho neanche voglia di guardare le partite. Sabato vinceremo, forse. Ma alla lunga le magagne di avere un portiere da serie B (anzi due) verranno inevitabilmente fuori. Puoi difendere bene quanto vuoi, ma un gran portiere lo zampino alla fine ce lo mette sempre. E poi per noi era diventato fondamentale addirittura per le ripartenze in contropiede rapide.
> 
> Sono sconvolto.


Sabato ci presentiamo con fuori mezza rosa. É veramente qualcosa di mai visto prima. Nella stagione precedente poteva essere FORSE casuale, ma c'e un limite a tutto. una tale concentrazione di infortuni a gogo in 2 stagioni é tutto fuorche casuale. É chiaro che ci sia un problema.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Ottobre 2021)

vinciamo anche con Tata e Billi Ballo, siamo un grande gruppo


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Anche se non fosse andato in Nazionale e lo avessero operato la settimana scorsa avrebbe guadagnato una settimana appunto, non vedo una differenza sostanziale su un problema di due mesi.
> 
> Perderemo una caterva di punti (della CL neanche ne parlo), avevo l'entusiasmo a mille per come giocavamo, ora quasi quasi non ho neanche voglia di guardare le partite. Sabato vinceremo, forse. Ma alla lunga le magagne di avere un portiere da serie B (anzi due) verranno inevitabilmente fuori. Puoi difendere bene quanto vuoi, ma un gran portiere lo zampino alla fine ce lo mette sempre. E poi per noi era diventato fondamentale addirittura per le ripartenze in contropiede rapide.
> 
> Sono sconvolto.


Più che per le parate (Mirante non è che sia un brocco, a differenza di tatarusanu impresentabile), è un disastro proprio per i meccanismi di gioco che ora non ci saranno più.
Diaz, rebic, leao e Theo hanno avuto una crescita enorme grazie alla profondità che maignan garantiva sempre nelle ripartenze.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.


si sapeva. è inutile essere ottimisti sul nulla ormai dovremmo averlo capito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Aspetta,sfiga sarà per Theo che becca il covid,qua è dilettantismo allo stato brado,questo si trascina un problema da un mese e invece di importi e non farlo andare in nazionale anticipando l'intervento gli fai fare il tour europeo e POI ne affronti il problema.


se avessimo una dirigenza seria non saremmo la squadra TOP in ammalati per covid.
20 anni fa sarebbe stata l inter, ora siamo noi.
da gente che manda ibra a san remo mi aspetto sre robe


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

*Il Comunicato ufficiale *
*

AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Mike Maignan si è sottoposto ad un esame artroscopico che ha evidenziato la lesione di un legamento del polso sinistro che è stata riparata. È stata inoltre posizionata una vite percutanea nello scafoide per una sofferenza vascolare.

L'intervento, eseguito nella clinica La Madonnina, dal Dottor Loris Pegoli alla presenza del Responsabile sanitario del Milan Stefano Mazzoni, è perfettamente riuscito. Seguirà una immobilizzazione di sei settimane e successivamente si procederà con il protocollo riabilitativo. Il rientro di Maignan in campo è previsto tra 10 settimane.*


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.
> 
> Il Comunicato ufficiale
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Il Comunicato ufficiale *
> 
> 
> *AC Milan comunica che nella giornata odierna, Mike Maignan si è sottoposto ad un esame artroscopico che ha evidenziato la lesione di un legamento del polso sinistro che è stata riparata. È stata inoltre posizionata una vite percutanea nello scafoide per una sofferenza vascolare.
> ...



Incredibile......
Proprio ieri si parlava di tempi di recupero brevi SE (SE) non fosse coinvolto qualche legamento.
E invece,anche stavolta è andato tutto storto.


----------



## Davidoff (13 Ottobre 2021)

Stagione finita a ottobre, per l’ennesima volta. Per seguire sta squadra ormai serve una dose non indifferente di masochismo.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.
> 
> Il Comunicato ufficiale
> 
> ...


Quando hanno detto 10-15 giorni avevano confuso i giorni con le settimane.

Che disdetta, da un punto di forza ci troveremo con un punto di debolezza, speriamo che Tata e Mirante facciano almeno prestazioni sufficienti, non chiedo altro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

P.S Leggendo su internet,con la vite nello scafoide,la guarigione completa dell'osso avverrá in genere dopo 6 mesi.
Mi auguro che per uno sportivo i tempi di recupero siano differenti,altrimenti davvero,chiudiamo qui anche questa stagione


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.
> 
> Il Comunicato ufficiale
> 
> ...


.


----------



## sampapot (13 Ottobre 2021)

non ci credo...10 settimane di stop!! ben che vada saranno 3 mesi...speriamo che giochi Mirante al suo posto...ma mi chiedo...durante le visite mediche di 3 mesi fa non si sono accorti di niente? mah...gli manca solo il covid e poi siamo a posto....con tutti quesi incontri di nazionali...


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> P.S Leggendo su internet,con la vite nello scafoide,la guarigione completa dell'osso avverrá in genere dopo 6 mesi.
> Mi auguro che per uno sportivo i tempi di recupero siano differenti,altrimenti davvero,chiudiamo qui anche questa stagione


Potranno anche essere differenti i tempi di recupero(non ci spero molto)per uno sportivo,ma parliamo di un portiere che il suo lavoro lo fa con le mani,bisogna vedere psicologicamente come ne viene fuori.


----------



## York (13 Ottobre 2021)

"Rimpianto Gigio"


----------



## Freddy Manson (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.
> 
> Il Comunicato ufficiale
> 
> ...


Non prendi un portiere per 15 giorni infortunato, si era capito già da ieri che sarebbe rimasto fuori tutto questo tempo.


----------



## Shmuk (13 Ottobre 2021)

L'importante a questo punto è che la funzionalità del suo polso rimanga praticamente invariata.


----------



## Freddy Manson (13 Ottobre 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> non ci credo...10 settimane di stop!! ben che vada saranno 3 mesi...speriamo che giochi Mirante al suo posto...ma mi chiedo...durante le visite mediche di 3 mesi fa non si sono accorti di niente? mah...gli manca solo il covid e poi siamo a posto....con tutti quesi incontri di nazionali...


covid che ovviamente si beccherà quando sarà tornato a disposizione, mica ora


----------



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.
> 
> Il Comunicato ufficiale
> 
> ...


Aia, lo scafoide è una brutta rogna, io me lo sono fratturato proprio, il dolore era talmente forte da non riuscire a prendere in mano un bicchiere o una forchetta, sono stato fermo 3 mesi


----------



## mark (13 Ottobre 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> non ci credo...10 settimane di stop!! ben che vada saranno 3 mesi...speriamo che giochi Mirante al suo posto...ma mi chiedo...*durante le visite mediche di 3 mesi fa non si sono accorti di niente?* mah...gli manca solo il covid e poi siamo a posto....con tutti quesi incontri di nazionali...



Si è infortunato a Liverpool.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Ottobre 2021)

2 mesi almeno..significa a febbraio come minimo..

ora qualcuno subito dirà "ehhh macchè figuratiiii"


----------



## Solo (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.
> 
> Il Comunicato ufficiale
> 
> ...


Ciao core, questo torna a febbraio...


----------



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 2 mesi almeno..significa a febbraio come minimo..
> 
> ora qualcuno subito dirà "ehhh macchè figuratiiii"


Certo che farsi una stagione con in porta Tataruscianu o nonno Mirante è veramente dura da mandare giù, è come se mi fosse crollato il mondo addosso oggi, ho perso entusiasmo, mi vien difficile pensare anche ad un piazzamento in ottica champions; da domani comincio il conto alla rovescia.


----------



## sampapot (13 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Aia, lo scafoide è una brutta rogna, io me lo sono fratturato proprio, il dolore era talmente forte da non riuscire a prendere in mano un bicchiere o una forchetta, sono stato fermo 3 mesi


ma non parlano di frattura ossea .....ma di un legamento...che si sarà stirato, alla peggio sfilacciato....secondo me sono 2 cose diverse


----------



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ciao core, questo torna a febbraio...


Ma poi, quando avevamo una rosa piena zeppa di cessi (2013-2019) mica ricordo tutta questa strage tra giocatori con covid e infortuni...ora che abbiamo una squadra decente e guardabile ovviamente si spaccano tutti.


----------



## danjr (13 Ottobre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Stagione finita a ottobre, *per l’ennesima volta*. Per seguire sta squadra ormai serve una dose non indifferente di masochismo.


Lo scorso anno eravamo primi fino a Febbraio.


----------



## sampapot (13 Ottobre 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Si è infortunato a Liverpool.


quando nell'intervallo si scaldava Tatarusanu...ricordo...è stato un trauma allora...che culo!!


----------



## danjr (13 Ottobre 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> non ci credo...10 settimane di stop!! ben che vada saranno 3 mesi...speriamo che giochi Mirante al suo posto...ma mi chiedo...durante le visite mediche di 3 mesi fa non si sono accorti di niente? mah...gli manca solo il covid e poi siamo a posto....con tutti quesi incontri di nazionali...


Eh quasi quasi conviene che lo faccia adesso...


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.
> 
> Il Comunicato ufficiale
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.
> 
> Il Comunicato ufficiale
> 
> ...


Ovviamente erano vere le indiscrezioni sul 2021 finito. Figuriamoci


----------



## danjr (13 Ottobre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> L'importante a questo punto è che la funzionalità del suo polso rimanga praticamente invariata.


Non è che sia così fondamentale, calcola che queste partite le avrà giocate fasciato/steccato. Ma comunque non ha mica reciso il legamento eh..


----------



## Shmuk (13 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non è che sia così fondamentale, calcola che queste partite le avrà giocate fasciato/steccato. Ma comunque non ha mica reciso il legamento eh..



Non me ne intendo, ma a me sembra un'aggravante ai fini del tutto averci giocato sopra. Comunque, me lo auguro di cuore.


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2021)

L'unica cosa che non mi piace è il mutismo selettivo della nostra società.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 2 mesi almeno..significa a febbraio come minimo..
> 
> ora qualcuno subito dirà "ehhh macchè figuratiiii"


Febbraio è tra 4 mesi…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Febbraio è tra 4 mesi…



Tra fisioterapia e tutto,ritornerà (forse) a metà gennaio.


----------



## danjr (13 Ottobre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Non me ne intendo, ma a me sembra un'aggravante ai fini del tutto averci giocato sopra. Comunque, me lo auguro di cuore.


Sicuro non ha fatto bene giocarci sopra! Però avendo giocato in porta il polso non è così fondamentale come si può pensare. Sicuramente aveva già una funzionalità limitata per via delle fasciature che sicuramente ha utilizzato per bloccarlo un po'.


----------



## mil77 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Qui bisogna sperare che Mirante sia in forma fisica decente pronto x giocare a fine ottobre il trittico Roma Porto Inter


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Anche se non fosse andato in Nazionale e lo avessero operato la settimana scorsa avrebbe guadagnato una settimana appunto, non vedo una differenza sostanziale su un problema di due mesi.


Calcolando che da anni, entriamo in CL o la manchiamo per 1 o 2 punti, anche una singola partita è fondamentale.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.
> 
> Il Comunicato ufficiale
> 
> ...


Speriamo non abbia straschichi per il futuro.

I vari caroselli su Maignan dopo solo 1 mese, e Donnarumma, hanno portato una sfiga tremenda.

Idem con Theo e il covid alla prima positività di uno della Francia.

Menagramo!


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Calcolando che da anni, entriamo in CL o la manchiamo per 1 o 2 punti, anche una singola partita è fondamentale.


Se un professore che ha operato 5500 mani in 6 anni ha preferito la terapia conservativa forse ne sa appena appena più di noi.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se un professore che ha operato 5500 mani in 6 anni ha preferito la terapia conservativa forse ne sa appena appena più di noi.


Direi che ci aveva visto lungo col senno di poi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.
> 
> Il Comunicato ufficiale
> 
> ...


Questa è la maledizione di Dollarumma e del suo maiale procuratore gente. Altro che fischiarlo, questi 2 sono da insultare e fischiare anche sotto casa!


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.
> 
> Il Comunicato ufficiale
> 
> ...


*Dovete leggere e quotare le news. Quante c. Di volte dobbiamo ripeterlo? *


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tra fisioterapia e tutto,ritornerà (forse) a metà gennaio.


Avranno contato anche fisioterapia e tutto nelle 10 settimane


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.
> 
> Il Comunicato ufficiale
> 
> ...


.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Come mandare in vacca una stagione, da cui dipende il nostro futuro. E se altre volte qualcuno poteva continuare ciecamente a dare la colpa alla sfortuna, qua di sfortuna ne vedo ben poca.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Ottobre 2021)

Lo dico da mesi ma mi date del critico, lo staff tecnico e medico di Pioli è imbarazzante. Infortunio che non sono stati in grado di guarire e, anzi, hanno peggiorato dopo Liverpool.

Qui si schifa Conte, io stappo quello buono se dovesse arrivare al posto del sopravvalutato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

Per me salta tutta la stagione...


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.
> 
> Il Comunicato ufficiale
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Qui bisogna sperare che Mirante sia in forma fisica decente pronto x giocare a fine ottobre il trittico Roma Porto Inter


Ma mirante può giocare in champion?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma mirante può giocare in champion?


Dovrebbe già essere stato iscritto nella lista champions


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe già essere stato iscritto nella lista champions


Ma come fa a essere iscritto se l'abbiamo preso adesso? Si possono fare delle sostituzioni in corsa?


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma mirante può giocare in champion?


Onestamente la champions in questo momento credo sia l'ultimo dei problemi, visto il destino quasi segnato.
A me preoccupa il campionato.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Ottobre 2021)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Lo dico da mesi ma mi date del critico, lo staff tecnico e medico di Pioli è imbarazzante. Infortunio che non sono stati in grado di guarire e, anzi, hanno peggiorato dopo Liverpool.
> 
> Qui si schifa Conte, io stappo quello buono se dovesse arrivare al posto del sopravvalutato


perfetto, hai toccato un punto essenziale. Occorre una riflessione SERIA sullo staff tecnico, atletico e soprattutto medico. Quello medico però dipende dalla società e non lo porta l'allenatore. Ecco, se non dovessero esserci dei cambiamenti a fine anno, ne rimarrei sorpreso. La valutazione su Maignan è stata ampiamente errata, deve essere chiaro questo. E' stato lo staff sanitario della Francia a sottolineare come fosse necessario un intervento immediato, roba imbarazzante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> perfetto, hai toccato un punto essenziale. Occorre una riflessione SERIA sullo staff tecnico, atletico e soprattutto medico. Quello medico però dipende dalla società e non lo porta l'allenatore. Ecco, se non dovessero esserci dei cambiamenti a fine anno, ne rimarrei sorpreso. La valutazione su Maignan è stata ampiamente errata, deve essere chiaro questo. *E' stato lo staff sanitario della Francia a sottolineare come fosse necessario un intervento immediato, roba imbarazzante.*



E' ufficiale questa cosa?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma come fa a essere iscritto se l'abbiamo preso adesso? Si possono fare delle sostituzioni in corsa?


Perchè da regolamento uefa si può cambiare in corsa quando un portiere subisce un infortunio con prognosi superiori ai 30 giorni. Poi quando ritornerà Maignan,riprenderà il suo posto (e Mirante farà il percorso inverso)


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale questa cosa?


lo hanno detto diversi giornalisti, e se ci facciamo caso, appena tornato dalla nazionale subito si opera. Non può essere un caso. Il problema di Maignan non è mica di ieri.


----------



## Theochedeo (13 Ottobre 2021)

Sono impazzito dopo sta notizia.


Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me salta tutta la stagione...


???


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma mirante può giocare in champion?



Se ne è già parlato in abbondanza https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-mirante-in-lista-champions.108475/unread


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Sono impazzito dopo sta notizia.
> 
> ???


Dici che esagero? Prima 10-15 giorni, poi 2 mesi, ora 3 in pratica. Vediamo quando torna, ho paura che alla fine torni ad aprile


----------



## mil77 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma come fa a essere iscritto se l'abbiamo preso adesso? Si possono fare delle sostituzioni in corsa?


I portieri infortunati x più di 30 giorni li puoi sostituire senza problemi


----------



## York (13 Ottobre 2021)

Questo Jungdal della primavera qualcuno lo conosce? È pronto per essere buttato nella mischia?
Le alternative sono Tataruscarsu e Mirante, quindi se il ragazzo è bravo...


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: terminato l’intervento al quale è stato sottoposto Maignan. Resterà fuori non meno di due mesi.
> 
> Il Comunicato ufficiale
> 
> ...


Intervento che nella sua delicatezza e complessità equivale a quello di totti del 2006, visto che Mike con le mani ci deve giocare.
Credo lo rivedremo a gennaio.

Qualcuno trovi la bambola vodoo nascosta in quel di milanello e la distrugga.


----------

